# how long does frozen meat keep-- specifically, sausage



## Llyra

I just found a package of sausage in the back of my freezer dated early November. It's uncured seasoned Italian sausage that was probably frozen right after I bought it. I'm kind of wondering how long something like this is still good to eat? It's my regular kitchen freezer, not the deep freeze. It was packaged in a good freezer bag.

Do you think I can defrost this and cook it, or is it too old?


----------



## Alyantavid

You bought it in November or it expired in November?

Stuff really does last a long time in the freezer. I'd take it out and cook it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I've heard of people eating meat that's been frozen for a year (or even longer). We never seem to have meat in the freezer longer than about 3 months, but I would guess sausage from Nov. would be fine now.


----------



## ASusan

It's fine. Eat it. If you're uncomfortable with it, you can send it to me, and I'll eat it.


----------



## tjsmama

It won't go bad. The quality may not be great, but it's not going to make you sick or anything. It may be dried out/freezer-burned, but it's fine to eat.


----------



## cristeen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjsmama* 
It won't go bad. The quality may not be great, but it's not going to make you sick or anything. It may be dried out/freezer-burned, but it's fine to eat.









:

I've eaten meat that's been buried in the bottom of the deep freeze for 3 years, and it's been fine.


----------



## Llyra

Thanks! We just finished it, and it was fine. I cooked it in a nice tomato sauce, so even if it was a little dry, we wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## luminesce

Freezing preserves food indefinitely. It just might not taste so good. My grandmother likes to tell a story about a 12 year old frozen roast that they cooked.







Personally, I don't keep meat frozen more than 3-6 months due to quality.


----------



## mamadelbosque

We routinely have deer frozen for ~ a year. And I buy sausage/bacon in bulk from my co-op and have it in the freezer for at least a couple months usually. And we have quite a few chickens left that were butcherd in... july maybe august of last year? And they're still peachy fine too


----------



## dogmom327

We buy meat in bulk (1/4 side of beef, whole pig, 25 large chickens, etc.) since our preferred sources often only have it available once a year. As a practical matter, we freeze and eat meat that has been frozen for a whole year at some point. Never noticed an issue.


----------

